# Most popoular



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of coyote rifles on the market these days. Friends and I decided that the 223 is probably the most common followed by the 22 250 then the 243.

What do Ya'll think?

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I'd agree, at lest in my gun/household and the guys I hunt with. With the relatively cheap availability of .223 ammo and everyone seeming to own an AR these days, IMO the .223 would be a Hands down winner! The numbers two and three might be arguable, but in any case the .22 250 and . 243 would be somewhere near the top of the heap! 
Hard to best ano of those three!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would agree with 223 in first place without a doubt. No problem with the 22-250 on second place, but the 204 Ruger may be pushing the 243 into fourth place.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a 220 swift and a 243, another friend uses a 243 only, one had a 204 but stopped using it as he felt to may coyotes were getting away he uses, a 223 now. Another friend has a wild cat 22 Cheetah II on a Remington 742 action just finished in January.
Brother in law has a 22 250.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The .204 crossed my mind for third, but I'd doubt it would ever beat the .243 in popularity. There are some wildcats and occasionally seen cartridges like the Swift, all good guns, but in terms of popularity, I'd doubt if any would beat the.243. I'd even vote for second place for the .243 because of it arguably more versatility than the .22-250! Perfect for Yotes and plenty adequate for deer, antelope and even elk in the hands of a good shot!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree the .223 would be the most popular, and the .243 and .22-250 are in a dogfight for second, probably because the .243 has the advantage of versatility for deer, etc. while the .22-250 has been around for 50 years and is one fine knock 'em down yote round.

I'm becoming an increasingly avid fan of the .204. I like the versatility that my .204 has with its 1-10 twist which affords me the option of 50-grainers at speeds nearly between the .223 and the .22-250, although I use 40-grain Bergers. With fur prices rising I try to keep fur damage to a minimum (unlike some .243 shooters, I never had much luck killing yotes with a .243 without creating considerable damage) so the .204 seems to work well.

All told, for me personally, it's a toss-up between the .223 and the .204. They'll both do the job in fine style.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

.223 and .243 for me. Sask try Sierra 85gr BTHPs with somewhere around 43gr of H or IMR4350. Not lightning fast but easy on pelts


----------

